# Shimano FC-4500 bottom bracket



## rosborn (May 10, 2009)

I am considering a bike that has a Shimano R600 crank with a Shimano FC-4500 bottom bracket on it; the rest of the components are 105, except for the brakes (Tektro). I have read that the R600 is 105 level. Not a problem. However, I am aware that the FC-4500 is Tiagra level. Should I be concerned? Is this a durable and solid bottom bracket compared to a 105 bottom bracket? I ask because the other bike I am considering is a full 105 decked out bike and is approximately $400 more.

Thanks for the help.

Rob


----------

